# Desperately need help installing Open office(either from Ports or Java)



## unconnected (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey Everyone!  I've been a member here for almost a year and this is the first problem I've actually had where I couldn't find it by searching the forums and I'd be so grateful if someone could help me with this.

I am trying to install the Big Blue Button port on my server (running FreeBSD 8.1) and I can't get it to install via the ports tree nor can I get it to install by downloading the java file and installing it by hand.  If anyone has any clues on either my problem with ports or my manual install I'd really appreciate a hand.

For the ports install it get pretty far along, a few hours of compiling and installing stuff until it ends with a vlc error:


```
1 module(s):
       vcl
need(s) to be rebuilt

Reason(s):

 ERROR: error 65280 occurred while making
 /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3/work/OOO330_m20/vcl/unx/source/app

 Attention: if you fix the errors in above module(s) you may prolongue
 your the build issuing command:
      build --from vcl
```

Now when I try to install it via the download off the website it doesn't like that I have no display on the server.. From what I've read I need to do a headless install but I don't know how to do that on the FreeBSd box with the downloaded java file.

So any help you guys can give would really be awesome, I'm at a standstill here


----------



## thuglife (Dec 1, 2011)

`# pkg_add -r libreoffice`


----------



## SirDice (Dec 1, 2011)

Please post the full error you're getting when building.


----------



## unconnected (Dec 2, 2011)

thuglife said:
			
		

> `# pkg_add -r libreoffice`




```
Error: Unable to get [url]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8.1-release/Latest/libreoffice.tbz:[/url] File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
pkg_add: unable to fetch 'ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8.1-release/Latest/libreoffice.tbz' by URL
```


----------



## unconnected (Dec 2, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Please post the full error you're getting when building.



I just tried to rebuild it and I'll just copy and paste what I got


```
lingucomponent deliver
odk deliver

1 module(s):
        vcl
need(s) to be rebuilt

Reason(s):

ERROR: error 65280 occurred while making /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3/work/OOO330_m20/vcl/unx/source/app

Attention: if you fix the errors in above module(s) you may prolongue your the build issuing command:

        build --from vcl

*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3.
```


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 2, 2011)

unconnected said:
			
		

> Error: Unable to get ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8.1-release/Latest/libreoffice.tbz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
> pkg_add: unable to fetch 'ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8.1-release/Latest/libreoffice.tbz' by URL



Not from packages-8.1-release, no.  See
`% man pkg_add | less -p PACKAGESITE`

Here, it would be (untested)

```
setenv PACKAGESITE ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8-stable/All/
```


----------



## unconnected (Dec 3, 2011)

I was getting the same error but after I dug through the ftp and fonud that the package is titled: libreoffice-3.4.4  so I just did *pkg_add -r libreoffice-3.4.4* and now it's able to fetch it no problem.. 

On a side note I couldn't be happier to see FreeBSD picking up on libre office and giving them any additional attention to that great product suite as possible 

Now it looks to have installed properly so I'm assuming these messages are warnings and should be ignored but just incase I'm wrong:

```
Fetching [url]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8-stable/All/poppler-data-0.4.5.tbz[/url]... Done.
Fetching [url]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8-stable/All/openjpeg-1.3_2.tbz[/url]... Done.
pkg_add: warning: package 'openjpeg-1.3_2' requires 'tiff-4.0.0_2', but 'tiff-4.0.0' is installed
Fetching [url]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8-stable/All/yajl-1.0.11.tbz[/url]... Done.
Fetching [url]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8-stable/All/db41-4.1.25_4.tbz[/url]... Done.
Fetching [url]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8-stable/All/hunspell-1.3.2_1.tbz[/url]... Done.
Fetching [url]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8-stable/All/mythes-1.2.1_1.tbz[/url]... Done.
Fetching [url]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8-stable/All/raptor2-2.0.4.tbz[/url]... Done.
pkg_add: warning: package 'raptor2-2.0.4' requires 'ca_root_nss-3.12.11_1', but 'ca_root_nss-3.12.6' is installed
Fetching [url]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8-stable/All/rasqal-0.9.27.tbz[/url]... Done.
pkg_add: warning: package 'rasqal-0.9.27' requires 'ca_root_nss-3.12.11_1', but 'ca_root_nss-3.12.6' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'rasqal-0.9.27' requires 'pcre-8.20', but 'pcre-8.12' is installed
Fetching [url]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8-stable/All/redland-1.0.14.tbz[/url]... Done.
pkg_add: warning: package 'redland-1.0.14' requires 'ca_root_nss-3.12.11_1', but 'ca_root_nss-3.12.6' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'redland-1.0.14' requires 'pcre-8.20', but 'pcre-8.12' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'redland-1.0.14' requires 'libltdl-2.4_1', but 'libltdl-2.4' is installed
Fetching [url]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8-stable/All/poppler-0.18.0.tbz[/url]... Done.
pkg_add: warning: package 'poppler-0.18.0' requires 'expat-2.0.1_2', but 'expat-2.0.1_1' is installed
```
(and the list goes on and on and on )

Now all of this is because Big Blue Button needs open office to install. Going to try installing it now and hopefully it will see libreoffice and be happy using that instead of still needing open office.


----------



## unconnected (Dec 3, 2011)

Yup, that worked.. I had to hack the hell out of Big Blue Button to get it to even run after I got it installed but it took just a little mucking about for it to recognized libreoffice instead of open office.. 

Now onto the big blue button troubleshooting.. Holy cow this is single handedly the worst documented product for FreeBSD I have encountered in my 10 years being a sysadmin.  I might write a book when I'm done with this one  

Thanks so much for your guys' help.


----------

